# Mexico Reviews for October 2006



## KristinB (Oct 9, 2006)

*Updated*

Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Al Morris

Krystal International Vacation Club Cancun
Cancun
Review by: Name Withheld

The Royal Mayan
Cancun
Review by: Barbara S.


----------



## KristinB (Oct 31, 2006)

*Updated*

Club Regina Puerto Vallarta at Westin
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Ruth Blackwell

Villa del Palmar Flamingos
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Ruth Blackwell

Hacienda del Mar Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Amanda

The Royal Caribbean
Cancun
Review by: BobbySue

The Grand Baja Resort and Spa
San Jose del Cabo
Review by: Ken Rabidou

Villas El Rancho Exclusive Vacation Club
Mazatlan
Review by: William Trebilcock

La Jolla del los Cabos
San Jose del Cabo
Review by: Ayreen Diaz
*Please note that although Ayreen states the resort name has changed, I wasn't able to verify that independently -- RCI still is using the same name.


----------

